# Aideen-Place Mews



## yupyaboyo (23 May 2019)

Hi,

Just starting this thread to get opinion on the following development? Houses look really nice and in a great location:






						Aideen Place, Terenure, Dublin 6 - Property.ie
					

Aideen Place, Terenure, Dublin 6, a terraced house for sale with 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms at around €580,000 on Property.ie.




					www.property.ie
				




Other link
[broken link removed]

Being a resident in the area and after seeing the construction over the past few months, I'm wondering how they got permission?

1- Access for medical / fire services? The lane is normally full of cars and being some what spatially aware, how will these service gain access if cars are parked?
2- Understandably, this is an urban development but it seems houses in both the front and back of these new builds will be completely overlooked? The `louvre` windows that are currently in place seem to be place holders, not really obstructing views on to backyards of existent residents? As of this posting, no opaque windows however, construction hasnt finished yet so this might be completed at a later stage? Again, poor residents who are being overlooked...
3- An extra nine houses being added to the lane? How will this impact existing traffic, blocking gates for residents, no speed bumps...local council arent really involved with this lane since there has no been issues with parking or cars! This might change...
4- How will refuse be collected? Refuse collectors will not be able to drive down the lane way? Does that mean more bins at either entrance to the lane?

I understand urban living but then there is practicality?

I understand viewings will be starting in the coming weeks...great to get peoples opinion.

Yupyaboyo


----------



## yupyaboyo (23 May 2019)

BTW, the architects involved are http://www.ocarchitects.ie/aideen-place-kimmage-road-west-cromwellsfort/ and planning permission is listed at 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Blackrock1 (23 May 2019)

what exactly are you asking, or rather should these questions not be directed the planning office that gave permission?

perhaps for example they will put double yellow lines on the lane so people cant park there any more, no idea just a guess.

and being overlooked is an occupational hazard of city living.


----------



## RedOnion (23 May 2019)

Have you looked at the planning application, and decision?
Did you make your observations at the time planning permission was sought?
Are the property built in compliance with the planning granted?


----------



## Leo (23 May 2019)

Almost all of those issues have been dealt with in the planning you linked! Did you read the submissions?

Being overlooked is part and parcel of urban living, people who don't like this need to move to lower density areas.


----------



## dereko1969 (23 May 2019)

1. It's Kimmage, not Terenure.
2. It's just an infill, if you look at Google Street View there are 2 other developments on this road so same issues arose there in relation to "overlooking" and parking, that is that it's just part of urban living.
3. Too late now to do anything about it.
4. More of this type of thing please, brownfield site development is great, there's good bus service near here and close enough to town to cycle for most people.


----------



## yupyaboyo (23 May 2019)

All great feedback...and I agree with most of the points. And just to confirm, they are really great properties. We are new residents to the area and only arrived on the scene when the building had begun.

Yes, as regards `Overlooking` and being compliant, that is the question!!! Being overlooked was dealt with by going 22metres in from the front, this is fine for the first floor. However, there are three top floor windows on the 2nd floor (three storey building)...where the main bedroom window is due to have a `Louvre` setting? 

A *louver* (American English) or *louvre* (British English) is a *window* blind or shutter with horizontal slats that are angled to admit light and air, but to keep out rain and direct sunshine. The angle of the slats may be adjustable, usually in blinds and *windows*, or fixed.

At what angle does it become a Louvre window? 1 degree? Based on the planning submission, it indicates a different finish i.e. the angle of the shutters are at a great angle! Thus preventing any view from the top floor! This is where I guess professionals know more and I'm just questioning what I see!

Will have a conversation with the planning authorities to confirm if the Louvre window is fine and since the work is still on-going, the opaque finish is yet to be applied which is fair enough.


----------



## Leo (23 May 2019)

If your living in the area, trust your own opinion and use the planning system to ensure all conditions applicable are met. Opinions of those of us who do not live there really shouldn't influence you too much.


----------



## noproblem (23 May 2019)

Decisions have been made, houses built,  properties are for sale and, even if you or I don't like this, that, or the other about the dwellings, it matters not a whit. Someone will love them, buy them and live there happily and hopefully there will be plenty more of this happening.


----------



## yupyaboyo (27 May 2019)

Pictures are just gone live! Items listed on the planning permission are not adhered to. It's more for people buying this (these properties) i.e. no sign of opaque windows to obscure view on to Aideen Ave residents. Yes, urban living is a great thing but when architect plans are showing one thing and the final product is showing another, thats when people get annoyed and residents start to kick back.

[broken link removed]


----------



## kceire (6 Jun 2019)

email planningenforcement@dublincity.ie with your concerns and they will investigate.
Don't forget to include all your information.


----------



## yupyaboyo (16 Oct 2019)

Good news! Top floor windows (2 of the 3) have had obscured with a tinted film thus blocking views. Unfortunately, there was no movement on the louver windows which is the main window on the top floor. I guess we'll call that a compromise, "two of three aint bad".


----------

